# Problème installation Windows



## Paul'o Mc Joe (10 Avril 2020)

Hello, merci pour le tutoriel ! 

L'installation de windows 10 est faite sur mon disque dur 1To. Cependant comme @*yughyi *je n'ai pas accès au wifi (son, etc.) j'ai téléchargé brigadier et suivi ton complément tutoriel celui-ci s'ouvre mais rien ne se produit (malgré une ouverture en Administrateur), de plus bootcamp ne marche pas du tout sur mon MacBook, je n'arrive donc pas a obtenir les pilotes nécessaires pour rendre l'installation de windows utilisable (avec internet, son etc.) sur mon disque dur... des idées ?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> je n'arrive donc pas a obtenir les pilotes nécessaires pour rendre l'installation de windows utilisable (avec internet, son etc.) sur mon disque dur... des idées ?


Fais comme mentionné en réponse #74, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu ne sélectionnes que le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que tu copieras sur une clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT). Dans ta session Windows, tu connectes cette clé USB et tu feras un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et vois si tout s'arrange. Par défaut, Boot Camp _(Setup.exe)_ de Windows affiche ces écrans en début et fin d'installation...


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (10 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Fais comme mentionné en réponse #74, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu ne sélectionnes que le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que tu copieras sur une clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT). Dans ta session Windows, tu connectes cette clé USB et tu feras un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et vois si tout s'arrange. Par défaut, Boot Camp _(Setup.exe)_ de Windows affiche ces écrans en début et fin d'installation...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 165937
> Voir la pièce jointe 165943



Merci pour la réponse. Alors, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas d'option pour ne choisir que le téléchargement "pilotes/drivers". Je suis sur Mojave ça a peut être une incidence ? Et lors que j'utilise les options de téléchargement de bootcamp il demande à enregistrer tout ça sur une clé USB mais lorsque je le fais il me dit que ça n'a pas pu aboutir...


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> Et lors que j'utilise les options de téléchargement de bootcamp il demande à enregistrer tout ça sur une clé USB mais lorsque je le fais il me dit que ça n'a pas pu aboutir...


Comment as-tu formaté ta clé USB ? Par défaut, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et tu suis cette séquence...






1) tu sélectionnes la racine de la clé USB
2) un clic sur Effacer qui affichera les informations suivantes
3) tu donnes un nom explicite
4) tu sélectionnes MS-DOS (FAT) = FAT32
5) tu sélectionnes impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer, ça ne prendra pas trop de temps

Tu quittes Utilitaire de disque et tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et vois ce qu'il se passe. Attention, ce dernier hormis une clé USB ne supporte pas la présence du moindre matériel USB.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (10 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comment as-tu formaté ta clé USB ? Par défaut, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et tu suis cette séquence...



En effet l'option "*schéma*" n'apparaissait pas lors du formatage car j'avais la mauvaise "présentation des volumes et appareils" dans la barre latérale. Maintenant, j'ai formaté ma clé de 32Go en MS-DOS (FAT32) et partition *GUID*.

Dans BootCamp, je coche "Télécharger le plus récent... auprès d'apple" puis le disque de destination est bien ma clé formatée. Je clique sur continuer et il me dit la clé USB ne peut pas être utilisée. Il ajoute qu'il faut formater le disque USB en tant que partition unique MS-DOS (FAT) avec un schéma Master Boot Record.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> Dans BootCamp, je coche "Télécharger le plus récent... auprès d'apple" puis le disque de destination est bien ma clé formatée. Je clique sur continuer et il me dit la clé USB ne peut pas être utilisée. Il ajoute qu'il faut formater le disque USB en tant que partition unique MS-DOS (FAT) avec un schéma Master Boot Record.


Alors maintenant une autre question : quel est le type de clé USB, en 2.0 ou 3.0 ? Bien souvent il s'avère que le type 2.0 pose problème, donc il serait souhaitable d'utiliser une clé USB de 16 Go en USB 3.0.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (11 Avril 2020)

Malheureusement ma clé n'indique rien, je suppose alors que c'est une USB 2.0. Dommage, le seul périphérique USB 3.0 dont je suis vraiment sûr est le disque dur 1To sur lequel j'ai installé windows.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> Malheureusement ma clé n'indique rien, je suppose alors que c'est une USB 2.0. Dommage, le seul périphérique USB 3.0 dont je suis vraiment sûr est le disque dur 1To sur lequel j'ai installé windows.


Il y a pourtant un code couleur très simple et officiel...


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (14 Avril 2020)

Alors, je me suis procuré une clé USB 3.0 que j'ai formaté (à la racine) en MS-DOS (FAT) partition GUID mais encore une fois quand j'en suis à l'étape "enregistrer le logiciel de prise en charge de windows" Boot Camp me dit que c'est impossible de continuer et affiche le message d'erreur suivant : "Formatez le disque USB en tant que partition unique MS-DOS (FAT) avec un schéma Master Boot Record".

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport avec le message de base qui mentionne l'installation de Windows sans Assistant Boot Camp, donc sans clé USB. On déménage.


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> affiche le message d'erreur suivant : "Formatez le disque USB en tant que partition unique MS-DOS (FAT) avec un schéma Master Boot Record".


C'est très étonnant qu'Assistant Boot Camp indique/propose le format MBR ! Comme tu n'as rien à perdre, essaye et vois ce qu'il se passe ?


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (14 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est très étonnant qu'Assistant Boot Camp indique/propose le format MBR ! Comme tu n'as rien à perdre, essaye et vois ce qu'il se passe ?


Le téléchargement se passe puis voici le message que j'obtiens :




Je comprends pas où ça bloque..


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette ligne de commande...

```
diskutil list; tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse, un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...qui est juste après le smiley, tu sélectionneras les balises </> Bloc de code, dans la fenêtre tu feras un Copier/Coller du résultat, un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (14 Avril 2020)

Voici le code :


```
MBPdeAdstrateur:~ administrateur$ diskutil list; tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            88.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.1 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              31.1 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.6 MB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS USB Overdrive           2.6 MB     disk4s1
```


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Il n'y a aucune anomalie dans la structure de ton disque dur, il y a assez de place, ta clé USB est bien en MBR en FAT32 et tu n'as aucun snapshot ! Pour le moment, je ne vois pas. Comme tu mentionnes ne pas y arriver depuis un certain temps, est-ce qu'à un moment ou à un autre tu as tenté avec Utilitaire de disque de faire des opérations, de préparer une partition en FAT32 puis de la supprimer ?

Tu quittes Utilitaires de disque, tu éjectes ta clé USB, si tu as fais un double-clic sur le fichier .iso qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* tu l'éjectes et tu recommences la séquence de formatage comme en réponse #4. Tu procèdes comme dans la copie écran, en cas d'échec tu recommences toutes les manipulations mais tu choisiras...Schéma : Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (14 Avril 2020)

Alors, très bonne nouvelle, cela a fonctionné et j'ai pu rétablir internet, le bluetooth etc !!!! Merci beaucoup !

Par contre impossible d'avoir du son, une idée là dessus ?


----------

